# Which FIlter



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

*What brand do you recommend*​
hagen1013.89%marineland1520.83%ac56.94%Eheim2940.28%other22.78%rena1115.28%


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

all of sudden there are lots of questions of will this filter work on this and what company is the best. Thought this might be interesting to see even thogh it can also be on personal opinion. I have a 55gallon with some jd's. I am looking at all of these. 
http://www.petco.com/product/3353/Marin ... px#details
http://superfishstore.com/waterworld/nf ... ts_id=2226
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hagen-Fluval-404-Ca ... 240%3A1318
Which one would work best for my tank. Looking for a low price range and only looking to run one filter.

Thank you,
Matt
p.s hope this helps every one....and not just me asking more questions :roll:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry Matt, but this is what I would get if I were you
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3580+3603&pcatid=3603
They run forever, mucho media choices, super quiet


> Looking for a low price range and only looking to run one filter.


You just can not get more "bang for your buck" than these bad boys.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

i have 3 eheim canister running they are what ppl say they are...the eheim ecco is the only model i would not buy.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Hehehe, if you get 10 replies, you'll probably get 12 opinions  What works for one does not for another. I got some eheims and have only xperience with those. I even have an ecco that is filtering my wildcaught tank without any problems... I think the safest choice is eheim, but with that probably also the most expensive choice.


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have used several models of Eheim and they are great canister filters. They are extremely quiet and very effective bio filters. Depending on how you stack the media and how often you clean them mechanical fitration is pretty good too. The cheaper models are not as easy to prime as the PRO models and the flow rate on the models I have kept has been average at best. I usually combined the Eheim with a HOB power filter or a powerhead for additional flow. The one major drawback is the price, though you can find decent deals on Ebay. Personally I think the price is worth the quality and believe in "you get what you pay for".


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the marineland c360 and rena xp3. The eheim classic is nice, but I prefer baskets and the waterflow of the others.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

The marineland c360 has a very strong waterflow imo.


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

would using some kind of pond pump work. I can find pond pumps for like 20 dollars. Could i fill those up with some pot srcubbies, straws, poly???? i want to make my old 10 gallon a sump but im worried about the whole power outage witht he emptying of the tank and what not...


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought you were on the road to sump land..
Do a google on diy canister filters..seems I remember a site that used a 5gal bucket as the filter. It was just like a canister, in that, no flood worries, other than plumbing not done correctly..
I think he called it..Sharkie, or something like that.
Pond pumps are usually submersiable, they have to be under water to operate, which puts your pump in the tank, pushing water thru a filter.
Is your water quality bad???
Planning on alot more fish???
Just wonder, if your filter is doing it`s job now, why change.
Anyhow..Good luk to ya.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I just bought a Eheim 2217, it works awesome in my 75 and is SILENT...

Jeremy


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

My water quality could be better!! I would love to add more fish :lol: :drooling: like pair convicts (i like breeding pairs  ) or silver dollars. But i am already a bit tight on space...  My dad works at a restaurant and he gets lots of those big buckets and i might have to steal some. I am looking at all of my options because i cant build anything right now...its all too cold! I left my 10 gallon with a bucket and visa drawn on the outside in the living room to see if i get my point across. :lol: All i have is a little HOB that came with some kit from wally world. I am also hoping to get some new lights to pop in there. But my money isnt coming in as fast as i would hope :roll: . Would like some skiis too. haha i want want want! Well thanks you everyone who voted and also made feedbacks!!!!! Ill keep working at my dad for the sump when it come summer!


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

I just picked up a Eheim 2215 from a trade and they are awesome and so quiet. If I had the money I would switch all my filters to Eheim's


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

I have never used them but I only hear great things about Eheim. They seem to be the best on the market. However, I voted for Marineland simply because they have the best customer service I have ever dealt with in any industry. I try to buy their products because I know that if I do end up having problems, they are going to bend over backwards to make me happy.


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

People swear up and down Eheim but their grossly over priced. *** bought nothing but Renas and clean them maybe once or twice a year. No probs and waaaay cheaper

dont believe all the hype


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

If price is the question then the magnum has everyone beat. Sell rite now at Fosters and Smith for 84.99 and the pro unit for 106.19!! And this unit pumps 350gph!! Got you all beat!! :thumb:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> pumps 350gph


So...what was the point? More gph=better filtration?
Honest, I do not want to be a jerk about this, but I think we see alot of this whole gph, tank turnover, my*^#! is bigger than yours.
The magnum is an ok filter, but it is not the gph that makes it ok. All the others mentioned are ok filters as well.
When your funds are limited it is often wiser to spend a few dollars more and get what will serve you the best, for the longest period of time.


> dont believe all the hype


Do the research, read the reviews, check the prices..then make your choice.


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Honestly, if you stick with the major brands, you probably won't be disappointed. Eheim, marine land, Rena, Fluval all make canisters that work pretty well.

For your size tank, I'd probably avoid the DIY sump/overflow option. Too many easy, relatively cheap options to filter it otherwise. It's easy to screw up if you don't know 100% what you're doing. Best not make the parents mad if you can avoid it. If you get it drilled, that's another story. With a sump, it can be difficult to keep an aquarium perfectly quiet, and that's often a dealbreaker with non-fish lovers in the house. Especially if it's their house :fish:

If money is a big issue, and it sounds like it is, then I'd probably look at a big HOB. Maybe an AC 110 or an Emperor 400. That, or get a better paying job :thumb: :lol: Good luck.


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

haha. thanks. someone who understands what im in(not that some other dont). i worked all this break so i will have some cash coming in. I need to buy a car i am 15 and only have...enough for maybe a car. another pay check coming in for this vacation week. i am looking to buy some skiis... :roll: . I would like to use my 10 gallon and my 55 but the lfs guy told my mom that it can cost up to 50 dollars more per month for a tank. I was like..." What The French Toast!!!!! :x " this is off topic a bit but i have a air pump that is a large dual output. could i use that for some spong filters for the 10?? i would like to use it for fry or shellies look cool. I dont want to harm any fish though. Thanks for all the votes and the replies as well. Ill be keeping my eye out for any deals on any filter of a large size!! Thanks!! :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

i think i might have one in mind now :lol: . i am buying a nano hydor 254gph on ebay as well to help my fish out a bit more  . http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0297970555 i have heard mixed reviews but for this price...?? :-? .


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

my non-fish people (dad now) doesnt know much and thinks that jacks dont need or like the water current. i was only going to get one nano because i have some hobs but they dont circulate the water that well. so this wouldnt be anything that would be bad in my mind. Would this be okay, would they dislike it, would it bring them "alive" and more active. Maybe play in it???? :-? :-? what are your thoughst the sooner the better! Has to get shipped here but good thing is it has a buy it now.
Thanks again,
Matt
P.S. sorry for the 3 post in a row. i always have new ideas in my mind. then i tell them to my dad (handy man) get laughed at and rejected. then i need some back up help :roll:


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I wasnt saying that GPH was the only factor. But for the money Mags are very hard to beat. I could but 2-3 of them for what other brands cost. They are also a very durable filter. I have a 220 that has been in service for over a decade. 24/7/365 can you say that? And it still works like the day I bought it. :thumb:


----------

